
Mobileye split with Tesla spurs debate on self-driving tech - wibr
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mobileye-tesla-idUSKCN1061VF
======
elgabogringo
My takeaway from the article is whether Tesla has any defendable technology
advantage?

All of its major competitors have existing lines of business they can amortize
investment across as well as large dealership networks they can sell into with
minimal investment.

If Tesla doesn't have a technology advantage it can defend, then it's going to
be in trouble.

~~~
manicdee
Shorting Tesla and spinning FUD?

Tesla has been hiring people to develop their own autonomous systems. They
have learned from the MobileEye interaction, MobileEye has their own lessons.

So now we have Tesla who make cars and have learned a lot about training
autonomous vehicles, and we have MobileEye who have experience building
autonomous car brains but need a car manufacturer to pair with.

Tesla has a huge technology and infrastructure advantage in BEV manufacturing
experience, the established car makers have the disadvantage of being schooled
in the art of manufacturing ICE vehicles. Other battery manufacturers are
ramping up production, but are any of them paired with vehicle manufacturers
and designing BEVs that are integrated from the ground up?

Who is designing the power electronics for these BEVs? There is another
technological advantage that Tesla has: they gave had the opportunity to
attract some very good power engineers. Where are the other companies going to
get their talent?

~~~
ams6110
I'm not an automotive engineer but it seems to me the experience of
manufacturing ICE vehicles at a scale orders of magnitude higher than Tesla is
not really a disadvantage. Yes the powertrain in an electric vehicle is
different, but otherwise it's a car. And the big established car makers know
how to make those.

------
thevibesman
I briefly tried to find a source and could not, but I seem to remember Musk
making some statement re. the Model X that supplier delays were an issue for
Tesla and he desired to be able to manufacture more components in-house.

While the chips wouldn't be moved in-house, I wonder if the fact that this
chip is related to the self-driving technology is just a coincidence: perhaps
this is to switch to another vendor that might fit better into the Tesla
supply chain.

------
josh-wrale
So maybe Geohotz' self-driving scheme is gaining traction (pun intended)?

~~~
antoniuschan99
He did say in that video that he was going to show musk his tech was better
than mobileye.

[http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/6/11866868/comma-ai-george-
ho...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/6/11866868/comma-ai-george-hotz-
interview-self-driving-cars)

